# Florida panhandle



## Monk

Just moved to Destin, Fl and wondering if there were any haunters on here in NW Florida.


----------



## spinwitch

I'm in Tallahassee--about 2-3 hours away :-(


----------



## Jacksonville Haunter

*Howdy from the North East coast.*


----------



## The Halloween Lady

I am not in Florida but noticed while looking for haunt groups in my state that there are several Florida Haunt groups. Just do a web search for _Florida Haunters_ and you will see several.


----------



## DoomBuddy

Hi from SW florida


----------



## Ghostess

Our original Florida Haunters group sort of went different ways.. but I am still here in the Jacksonville area. Not panhandle, but I'm always down for group activities!


----------

